# I've finally committed myself.



## Jennywren (Jan 3, 2012)

After loosing a bit of weight here and there i have finally joined Slimming world online , was put off by the pressure of attending a weekly meeting and being weighed in front of everyone and also not always being able to attend so 'Took the bull by the horns ' so to speak and really going to have a go


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 5, 2012)

Being very good so far


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well done Jenny - keep up the good work!


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Lucy


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2012)

Jenny all the best with this,hope you reach your goals
I attended a RC weekly weigh in some time ago noe but gave up when I was not gettig results quick enough


----------



## Katieb (Jan 6, 2012)

Well done Jenny for making the commitment I am a fan of SW having used it successfully myself. Although I don't go to the classes, I use their basic principles and recipes for my own weight loss programme and have managed to lose 2 and a half stone since May. The only danger is not overdoing the carbs (free on green days with SW), but if you switch to complex carbs and cut the portion size, it works well for me! Best of luck. Katiexx


----------

